# Snail id?



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

Could anyone tell me what kind of snail this is? I asked for an assassin snail which the girl said sure! And put this guy in a bag, she didn't charge me for him so I didn't really look at him till I got home and now realize he is not what I thought he was lol 

He's the larger spotted one, I wanted him to take care of my obvious mts problem...


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

It looks bladder snail to me. It will reproduce and cause more trouble if you already have one with mts population.


Assasin snaila have yellow and black shell. No idea why she picked this one for you.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

She probably knew it wasn't, since she didn't charge you. Go back & tell her that she gave you the wrong snail, and ask for the snail you wanted. Make sure you get the right snail!


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

You have just introduced a snail that will keep reproducing until you are ripping your hair out and sobbing in a dimly lit corner of your room, tears barely illuminated by the light of your fishtank whilst millions of snails crawl around in it.

Get rid of it and set that employee straight.


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

allied123,


I'm curious. Did you get the snail at Petco or Petsmart?


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

Thank you everyone! I got this guy at Petsmart, the girl working there was way too young lol I knew it wasn't an assassin when I got home and actually looked at it but I didn't want to just kill it outright, that felt mean lol...


----------



## ryry2012 (Mar 31, 2015)

A girl who works at Petsmart near me is more knowledgeable. When I asked for a horned nerite snail, she thought I pointed at a bladder snail. She looked horrified and said "Oh, don't get them. They are a disaster!" 


It's good she didn't charge for the so-called pest snail. Can you imagine paying $3 for a bladder snail...?;-) I don't think they sell assassin snails in my area.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

My LFS has a "snail problem" lol. They have everything from Assassins and Bladders to Zebra Nerites, Ramshorns, and Rabbits. Luckily they can tell a Bladder from an Assassin, lol.


----------



## kitkat67 (Mar 10, 2015)

ThatFishThough said:


> My LFS has a "snail problem" lol. They have everything from Assassins and Bladders to Zebra Nerites, Ramshorns, and Rabbits. Luckily they can tell a Bladder from an Assassin, lol.


I will take their "problem" problem rabbits gladly!


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

On this topic does anyone quarantine snails? Is that necessary? or just rinse them off in your own tank water first?


----------

